# CM7 Nightlies



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Are CM7 nightlies still coming through? I havent' seen them update in a week or two.


----------



## Nis (Jul 20, 2011)

The Android git repo on kernel.org is down due to the site being hacked a couple weeks ago. Until it comes back up new CM7 nightlies are on hold.


----------



## jeraspie28 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've been watching the change log and it keeps getting longer and longer. Can't wait until it comes back up!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm hoping it's soon as well. I kinda got withdraws from not flashing a new nightly every morning. I haven't heard/seen anything from anyone on when it's coming back online either.

Has anyone else seen anything about when things will be back to normal with the nightlies and all that??


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Ahhh..that sucks. Thanks for the info.


----------

